# Touchpad prellt



## Lemiras (22. November 2005)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem,
unter Linux prellt das Touchpad, statt einem Klick bekomm ich ständig einen doppelklick. Weiß jemand wo ich dort etwas dran drehen kann, oder in den Konfig Dateien was ändern kann?

In welchen Dateien werden eigentlich die Eigenschaften für die Maus festgelegt?

Mein System ist ein Suse 9.3 mit KDE 3.4

Gruß Lemiras


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. November 2005)

Ich war mal so frei den Thread entsprechend umzubenennen. 

Da Du Suse hast kannst Du mal im Yast nachsehen.
Ansonsten kannst Du auch im KDE Control Center bei Peripherals -> Mouse diverse Einstellungen vornehmen.
Schlussendlich koennen auch direkt in der Konfiguration des X-Servers einige Einstellungen vorgenommen werden.


----------



## Lemiras (23. November 2005)

Thx,
ja prellende Mousepads währen mal was neues ;-). 

Aber zum Thema, also yast, sax und die kde configuration haben mir recht wenig weiter geholfen. Das Pad prellt immer noch. Ich werd mal versuchen in den X einstellungen was zu finden! Weiß nur noch nicht ganz genau wo ich suchen soll. Es sollte doch möglich sein die Abtastrate des Pads einzustellen, vieleicht würde das helfen?

Gruß Lemi


----------

